# 2 Dogs 1 Crate



## Dominion

Sorry I couldn't resist the thread title. I was wondering if there would be any issues crating our two dogs in the same crate? Right now it's big enough for them both to curl up comfortably and lay stretched out. They were wrestling in one crate earlier and I just shut the door on a whim and they settled down and fell asleep. 

IT's not really an option currently as one dog is healing from a car accident, but as soon as that's complete I'd like to see this on more than just a trial basis.

Any concerns with doing this?


----------



## Britt & Bello

My aunt and uncle kennel their Shih Tzu and Brittany (Spaniel) together because the Shih Tzu used to always escape his and work his way into hers. So they started kenneling them together.


----------



## KodiBarracuda

Its may be kind of like you having to share your room. Its cool and fun now, but eventually you will want your space. Like when you are not feeling good, or are in pain, tired, etc. I see no problem with having 2 dogs in one crate for awhile, but I wouldn't do it long term.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants

Britt & Bello said:


> My aunt and uncle kennel their Shih Tzu and Brittany (Spaniel) together because the Shih Tzu used to always escape his and work his way into hers. So they started kenneling them together.


Awww, how sweet.


----------



## RaeganW

I would not. I wouldn't discourage them from hanging out together in one crate while you're home, but crating them in the same crate is just not safe, IMO.


----------



## Dominion

Not that I'm trying to be difficult, but what sort of safety concerns would come from crating two dogs together like that?


----------



## RaeganW

One dog decides he needs a little more space, there's no place else for the dog to go, the first dog becomes more insistent that he really needs more space, and you come home to one dog. 

I'm not huge on leaving dogs free in the house together either, but at least in that situation there is some place else for the dog to go. Even if the dogs get along great, all it takes is one incident. I find even a slim risk to outweigh the benefits.


----------



## Canyx

Dominion said:


> Not that I'm trying to be difficult, but what sort of safety concerns would come from crating two dogs together like that?


I only have one dog so this is all anecdotal. But if you put chews/toys in there, there could be a scuffle over that. Or if a harmless bout of playing suddenly turns rough. They might not even be trying to fight, but small accidents can happen in such a cramped space where one dog doesn't have the option of simply moving away from the other.
I've seen instances where people keep two dogs in the same crate and it's totally fine, but I've also heard horror stories. Someone with more experience will probably have more to say.
How do your two dogs get along usually?


----------



## The_Monstors

I've only seen it beneficial to a very bonded pair whose company helps their anxiety. They do not like being separated and more devistating is separated from buddy and owner. 

My dogs get along just fine and sleep on the same bed. But the bed is huge and they sleep on opposite ends. My girl gets irritated with our male since he is very fussy about arranging bed/blanket often and she does not like to be moved once she's settled. They don't hurt each other except pinning each other but why let them get annoyed for? I also worry about pugs big bug eyes being poked in a small play scuffle that I'm not supervising.

There's just no benefit to one crate if they don't need each other to be okay and you already have another crate.


----------



## Dominion

Canyx said:


> I only have one dog so this is all anecdotal. But if you put chews/toys in there, there could be a scuffle over that. Or if a harmless bout of playing suddenly turns rough. They might not even be trying to fight, but small accidents can happen in such a cramped space where one dog doesn't have the option of simply moving away from the other.
> I've seen instances where people keep two dogs in the same crate and it's totally fine, but I've also heard horror stories. Someone with more experience will probably have more to say.
> How do your two dogs get along usually?


Well they usually get along very great. They both sleep in bed with us and typically sleep on top of each other or otherwise nestled against the other. When they're out together they typically play well and I've yet to see them really fight. I've never see any snarling between the two except some slight food aggression which was solved by feeding them seperately (we did this anyways but apparently 10 feet was too close )

It should also be noted that if I was to do this without asking for advice I had planned on getting a crate from a friend that was made for extra large breeds, it's about 4 foot tall, 4' x 5'. Dimensions are guestimates, all I know is the thing is MASSIVE, I can sit in it without issue (6' 6" 340lbs)


----------



## kathylcsw

My dogs, a mother and daughter, often spent the day together in 1 crate. Some mornings the mother would just choose to go into the crate with the daughter and some mornings she went into her own. The crate was more than big enough for both and in almost 4 years there were never any horrible events. If the dogs are bonded and the crate is big enough I say go for it.


----------



## kafkabeetle

I also wouldn't risk it with the door locked while you aren't home. When you are home though, or if you were to let the dogs roam the house, there's no issue with letting them sleep in the same crate, door open. But I just wouldn't be comfortable having two dogs in a confined space where one could not retreat in the case of a dispute, no matter how minor. Things could escalate BECAUSE they are confined that might not happen under normal circumstance when they can come and go from the crate as they please. If they need to be crated while you're gone, I would keep them separate, although I see no harm in keeping their crates near each other.


----------



## Canyx

Dominion said:


> Well they usually get along very great. They both sleep in bed with us and typically sleep on top of each other or otherwise nestled against the other. When they're out together they typically play well and I've yet to see them really fight. I've never see any snarling between the two except some slight food aggression which was solved by feeding them seperately (we did this anyways but apparently 10 feet was too close )
> 
> It should also be noted that if I was to do this without asking for advice I had planned on getting a crate from a friend that was made for extra large breeds, it's about 4 foot tall, 4' x 5'. Dimensions are guestimates, all I know is the thing is MASSIVE, I can sit in it without issue (6' 6" 340lbs)



My gut's telling me that as long as you don't leave any edibles, or anything they could potentially fight for, in there with them, it should be fine. It's good that your crate is huge.
Disclaimer: my gut has been wrong before.

I say use your best judgment. Accidents can happen at any time but by the way you describe your dogs it doesn't seem very likely. You can try it out under supervision for a period of time and see how that goes too.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Canyx said:


> My gut's telling me that as long as you don't leave any edibles, or anything they could potentially fight for, in there with them, it should be fine. It's good that your crate is huge.
> Disclaimer: my gut has been wrong before.
> 
> I say use your best judgment. Accidents can happen at any time but by the way you describe your dogs it doesn't seem very likely. You can try it out under supervision for a period of time and see how that goes too.


It isn't all about tangible resources, though. My dogs have snarked at each other when one has stepped on the other while moving around on the bed, or was tired of the other dog crowding their space. I've seen one small snark snowball into a fight, and if they don't have any where to go that is bad news bears.


----------



## cynster

A dog doesn't always need food or toys to fight over. Our JRTS will literally rip each other apart if one doesn't back off. We actually can't keep the female in with the males because she will literally attack them for her space. We kennel our males in together because they are very laid back, but the female will just not have it, so she is actually kenneled separately. I could not imagine two normal dogs sharing the same crate. They would have to be unusually laid back not to be stepping on each others toes, and in my opinion it defeats the purpose of a crate, which is to give the dog a safe place to call their own to just chill. It's too small to share with other dogs - I guess unless you got a huge crate, but that would defeat part of the purpose too, that they should just have a space big enough for them to feel safe.


----------



## Canyx

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> It isn't all about tangible resources, though. My dogs have snarked at each other when one has stepped on the other while moving around on the bed, or was tired of the other dog crowding their space. I've seen one small snark snowball into a fight, and if they don't have any where to go that is bad news bears.


Oh I agree with that. Just since the OP said they are able to "sleep on top of each other" I figured his dogs might not be as reactive in those situations. I specifically mentioned the resource thing because it's the only instance of 'aggression' the OP mentioned.

But judging by what the OP said about his/her dogs, I would say that these two dogs might not be the worst choice if the OP is keen on having them in the same crate. However I do want to make clear that I still believe the BEST POSSIBLE option would be to crate separately.


----------



## Jenn~n~Luke

RaeganW said:


> One dog decides he needs a little more space, there's no place else for the dog to go, the first dog becomes more insistent that he really needs more space, and you come home to one dog.
> 
> I'm not huge on leaving dogs free in the house together either, but at least in that situation there is some place else for the dog to go. Even if the dogs get along great, all it takes is one incident. I find even a slim risk to outweigh the benefits.


I agree  Just because two dogs have gotten along great up until now, doesn't mean there won't be atleast one unexpected episode sometime in the future where the worst happens. Also, what dogs won't do when you're home, doesn't neccessarily mean they'll never do it when you're not. Not worth the risk IMO. Not to mention that crating together could cause even worse seperation anxiety when the dogs have to be seperated for whatever reason. Even dogs that adore one another need their space. It's healthy for them.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Canyx said:


> Oh I agree with that. Just since the OP said they are able to "sleep on top of each other" I figured his dogs might not be as reactive in those situations. I specifically mentioned the resource thing because it's the only instance of 'aggression' the OP mentioned.
> 
> But judging by what the OP said about his/her dogs, I would say that these two dogs might not be the worst choice if the OP is keen on having them in the same crate. However I do want to make clear that I still believe the BEST POSSIBLE option would be to crate separately.


My dogs are the best pals as well. My Elkhound is never snarky and tolerant of every thing. The puppy stepped on him when they were sleeping in a pile one night and he snarked at him. I don't think any dogs should be crated together. Someone will get sick of someone.


----------



## katG

My parents' Boston Terriers have always been crated together. They are mother/daughter. They are currently 8 and 10 years old. Never once had a problem in the crate in all 8 years. They will get into fights outside of the crate on occasion, but nothing bad, just telling each other off. They go in on their own together to sleep, and they are locked in the crate at night together. The daughter always sleeps sitting up with her head resting on the mother's back.. I wish I had a picture. 

However... I think this is kind of a special scenario.. and I don't think I'd be comfortable crating most dogs together. I guess it depends on the situation.


----------



## Mdawn

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I don't think any dogs should be crated together. Someone will get sick of someone.


Couldn't agree with this more. Personally, I'm extremely uncomfortable with the idea of crating multiple dogs together.

I can understand if the 2 dogs both go into a crate and snuggle and nap but I can't feel comfortable with actually shutting the crate door and leaving them unsupervised in case something would happen.

But then again, I'm uncomfortable with my dogs being together unsupervised. If something would go wrong....
My Lab and Mastiff's crates are side by side and sometimes they can't even tolerate that and would "crate fight" (snarl and bark at each other through the crates)...I had to put a barrier between their crates.


----------



## BrittanieJo

I personally think it's a bad idea, even with a big crate it's a confined space. We keep Leo and Aggie separate if we are gone long times because they have had some snarky moments. Most the time Leo jumps the fence into the kitchen and I find them asleep on the linoleum but I give them the option to get away from each other.


----------



## joe_g

Dominion said:


> Not that I'm trying to be difficult, but what sort of safety concerns would come from crating two dogs together like that?


You come home to one less dog...

A lot of people forget that dogs are dogs. Confining two dogs to a very small space for an extended period of time is just asking for bad things to happen.


----------



## filas

Fila Brasileiro and Rottweiler/Shep mix...one 700 crate, no issues.


----------



## aBlueDog

My mom sticks two crates together and uses a bungie cord to hold it for her silky terrier and 'tuz mix. They each have a side, it works for her.


----------



## joe_g

filas said:


> Fila Brasileiro and Rottweiler/Shep mix...one 700 crate, no issues.


And I'm sure there's plenty of smokers who don't have health problems but I still wouldn't suggest people start smoking. 

It's just common sense that you don't leave two dogs unsupervised in a confined space.


----------



## katG

joe_g said:


> And I'm sure there's plenty of smokers who don't have health problems but I still wouldn't suggest people start smoking.
> 
> It's just common sense that you don't leave two dogs unsupervised in a confined space.


Eh in most cases I agree and I really wouldn't risk it, but there are exceptions I'm sure. Like my Bostons... they would be more likely to hurt themselves being alone because they are so close and used to being together. But... I really wouldn't recommend it to anyone.. you gotta really know your dogs.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

joe_g said:


> And I'm sure there's plenty of smokers who don't have health problems but I still wouldn't suggest people start smoking.
> 
> It's just common sense that you don't leave two dogs unsupervised in a confined space.


Exactly. No one is saying 100% they will kill each other, but it's just something that is really easy NOT to do and a big risk to do it. I'm pretty lax on dog things, too.


----------

